# Tries of compilation with lang/gcc5



## YuryG (Nov 24, 2015)

Since some system upgrade, I get problems with building and running some ports when I try to do it with lang/gcc5 (or, no matter, with lang/gcc49, lang/gcc48). For example, previously I could build with lang/gcc5 _and run_ flawlessly mail/thunderbird or audio/audacity or editors/libreoffice4 (it was just editors/libreoffice in that period). But since some system upgrade, the same(!) versions of ports are successesfully built, but the run ends with 
	
	



```
SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
```
 And yes, several versions of lang/gcc5 (lang/gcc49, lang/gcc48) upgraded meanwhile with no difference in the problem. I've already tried to rebuild everything with system `cc`, or partially (main dependencies with port's `gcc`), but with no luck. devel/gdb output is almost always the same:

```
Starting program: /usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/stage/usr/local/bin/audacity
[New Thread 810c06400 (LWP 101461)]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 810c06400 (LWP 101461)]
0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
#1  0x00000008066e9399 in __cxxabiv1::__dynamic_cast (
  src_ptr=0x8069e5a80 <(anonymous namespace)::ctype_c>,
  src_type=0x8069d9780 <typeinfo for std::locale::facet>,
  dst_type=0x8069da858 <typeinfo for std::ctype<char>>,
  src2dst=src2dst@entry=0)
  at ../../.././../gcc-5.2.0/libstdc++-v3/libsupc++/dyncast.cc:72
#2  0x0000000806766d80 in std::has_facet<std::ctype<char> > (__loc=...)
  at /usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.2/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/locale_classes.tcc:110
#3  0x000000080675aa94 in std::basic_ios<char, std::char_traits<char> >::_M_cache_locale (this=this@entry=0x119e8a8 <std::cout+8>, __loc=...)
  at /usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.2/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/basic_ios.tcc:159
#4  0x000000080675ac00 in std::basic_ios<char, std::char_traits<char> >::init (
  this=this@entry=0x119e8a8 <std::cout+8>, __sb=
  0x8069e4040 <__gnu_internal::buf_cout_sync>)
  at /usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.2/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/basic_ios.tcc:132
#5  0x00000008066ffb91 in std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >::basic_ostream (__sb=<optimized out>, this=<optimized out>,
  __in_chrg=<optimized out>, __vtt_parm=<optimized out>)
  at /usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.2/libstdc++-v3/i---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
nclude/ostream:85
#6  std::ios_base::Init::Init (this=<optimized out>)
  at ../../../.././../gcc-5.2.0/libstdc++-v3/src/c++98/ios_init.cc:91
#7  0x000000000052a9de in ?? ()
#8  0x0000000801108b77 in ?? () from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#9  0x00000008011080ee in ?? () from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#10 0x0000000801106439 in ?? () from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```
One more problem is I do not understand these SIGSEGV well enough.
Now I have 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #1 r291156M
```
 Other ports could compile and run good enough though… (Or even require some lang/gcc variant.) What could be the reason? May be I've broken something or could try rebuilding again some specific ports?


----------



## talsamon (Nov 24, 2015)

f I try compile audio/audacity iwith gcc48 or gcc5 it compiles fine, but I got on start: (does not start. but does not segfault - on 10.2-RELEASE)

```
/usr/local/lib/compat/libstdc++.so.6: version GLIBCXX_3.4.11 required by /usr/local/bin/audacity not found
```
.
But it starts fine if I compiled it with clang.
( I will not try compile editors/libreoffice with an other compiler than the standard compiler).
Maybe, the reasons  for each of the three ports are different.


----------



## YuryG (Nov 25, 2015)

talsamon said:


> If I try compile…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your message says that it could not find right version of libstdc++.so.6. I use these lines in libmap.conf(5) for the library search assistance for the system: 
	
	



```
libgcc_s.so.1  gcc5/libgcc_s.so.1
libstdc++.so.6  gcc5/libstdc++.so.6
```
 Or other subdirectory of /usr/local/lib, depending on the lang/gcc5, lang/gcc49, lang/gcc48 or lang/gcc you use.

I thought that it could be different errors for different ports… but always it is SIGSEGV and I don't know how to get more details for that kind of error.


----------

